#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  buma/stemra te slim af zijn??

## martinmack

Hallo,
Ik heb net een hele tijd de rechten gelezen op dit forum van de buma/stemra. Maar ze werken eigenlijk alleen via de KVK. En als je een ZENDpiraat ben, dan kom je in aanraking met de Agentschap Telecom: Home - Agentschap Telecom.

*maar nu komt het:*
Van de Buma mag je CD kopietjes maken als het maar voor eigen gebruik is!!! Ik zal geen eens kopietjes maken, want ik koop netjes elke Cd in de winkel, ik download geen 1 nummer.
Voor particulieren(dus mensen die GEEN KVK nummer hebben) is dit even heel interessant:




> Wanneer niet betalen?
> U hoeft niet altijd te betalen voor muziekgebruik. Thuis, tijdens een feestje of familiebijeenkomst, mag u alle muziek draaien of spelen die u wilt. U mag ook gerust voor eigen gebruik een cd of dvd maken. Toestemming vragen of een vergoeding betalen, is dan niet nodig. Ook als u muziek gebruikt van een componist of tekstschrijver die meer dan 70 jaar dood is, is een vergoeding niet nodig.



Voor bedrijven zeggen ze ineens dit, wat hieronder staat(een kopie van deze link: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/org...-maffia-2.html




> Jij mag overal luisteren waar je wil en in welke hoedanigheid ook! MAAR niemand anders mag het kunnen horen want dan moet jij betalen omdat je de muziek reproduceert.
> Mag ik je ook even wijzen op een precedent waarbij een garage voor de rechtbank werd gedaagd omdat de muziek uit de werkplaats te horen was in de klantenruimte als de deur open stond? Dit bedrijf moest NIETS betalen voor de werknemers die in de werkplaats naar de radio luisterden omdat de rechter hierbij uitging van het feit dat die werknemers die dagelijks met elkaar op de werkvloer samenwerken niet echt "derden" meer zijn. Dus zelfs met collega's een radio delen op het werk is GRATIS!! MAAR bezoekers aan het bedrijf mogen de muziek niet horen want dan betaal je omdat die bezoekers "derden" zijn.



Wat betekent dit? Als de Buma/stemra alleen zulke strenge regels opsteld voor bedrijven sta je als particulier machtiger. Want je bent immers gaan bedrijf, dus dat is al 1 bewijs voor hun minder. 
Ik wil zelf een eigen internet radio zender beginnen. Maar uiteraard zonder Buma/Stemra te betalen. Want zeg nou zelf, hou komen ze aan mijn adres?? En oke, als ze mijn adres hebben, bewijs dan maar eens dat IK die muziek maak. Ik kan ook die kamer verhuren aan een kennis :wink: 
Je moet gewoon sluw zijn, dan kom je er wel, zo denk ik er over  :Wink: 

Martin

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Je moet gewoon sluw zijn, dan kom je er wel, zo denk ik er over



Tja, je kunt alles dubbel uitleggen, en Buma/Stemra kan dat al helemaal.

Je moet gewoon dokken, zo denken zij erover

----------


## martinmack

Ja de belasting wil ook dat je voor alles belasting betaal.... 
Je moet officieel over elke inkomsten belasting betalen, maar geef je ook je inkomsten van marktplaats door aan de belasting?? En als je een dagje klust bij iemand geef je dat dan ook door??
Je word dood gegooit in nederland met de belasting. En het leuke is dat zer nooit op zoek gaan. Want ik heb nog NOOIT een marktplaats of andere inkomsten door gegeven aan de belasting. En kom op, iedereen fraudeert ook wel een beetje met de belasting. 
De belasting is het zelfde als de Buma/Stemra hoor. 

Martin

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ja de belasting wil ook dat je voor alles belasting betaal.... 
> Je moet officieel over elke inkomsten belasting betalen, maar geef je ook je inkomsten van marktplaats door aan de belasting?? En als je een dagje klust bij iemand geef je dat dan ook door??
> Je word dood gegooit in nederland met de belasting. En het leuke is dat zer nooit op zoek gaan. Want ik heb nog NOOIT een marktplaats of andere inkomsten door gegeven aan de belasting. En kom op, iedereen fraudeert ook wel een beetje met de belasting. 
> De belasting is het zelfde als de Buma/Stemra hoor. 
> 
> Martin



Ten eerste is Buma Stemra iets heel anders dan de belastingdienst, bekijk de site van BS maar eens. :Big Grin: 
Ten tweede hoef je inkomsten van marktplaats niet op te geven wanneer je iets als particulier verkoopt, je hebt het in het verleden immers gekocht met geld waar je al belasting over hebt betaald en de aanschaf niet afgetrokken.

----------


## geenstijl21

BUMA/STEMRA gaat zeker geen tijd en energie in 1 persoon steken die misschien 50 luisteraars bereikt.... Totaal niet interessant. Een ander verhaal wordt het wanneer je echt veel mensen bereikt.

Waarom frauderen bij de belasting? Als je een algehele controle krijgt van zo'n pennenlikker, die 3 dagen lang alles bij je uitpluist... dan ben je zo blij dat je alles netjes hebt opgegeven en ingevuld!

----------


## martinmack

> Ten tweede hoef je inkomsten van marktplaats niet op te geven wanneer je iets als particulier verkoopt, je hebt het in het verleden immers gekocht met geld waar je al belasting over hebt betaald en de aanschaf niet afgetrokken.



Ow dus nu komen we weer bij het fijt dat particulieren meer eechten hebben dan bedrijven. Dus als een bedrijf iets wil verkopen op marktplaats moet hij belasting betalen maar als hij dat even zijn buurman laat doen, die GEEN bedrijf heeft, dan mag het dus wel, want hij is particulier. Die geeft het geld aan het bedrijf en hoppa, je hebt legaal iets belastingvrij verkocht :Wink: 
Zo zie ik het ook met buma-stemra.





> BUMA/STEMRA gaat zeker geen tijd en energie in 1 persoon steken die misschien 50 luisteraars bereikt.... Totaal niet interessant. Een ander verhaal wordt het wanneer je echt veel mensen bereikt.



*dat wilde ik horen!!!!*


Martin

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ow dus nu komen we weer bij het fijt dat particulieren meer eechten hebben dan bedrijven. Dus als een bedrijf iets wil verkopen op marktplaats moet hij belasting betalen maar als hij dat even zijn buurman laat doen, die GEEN bedrijf heeft, dan mag het dus wel, want hij is particulier. Die geeft het geld aan het bedrijf en hoppa, je hebt legaal iets belastingvrij verkocht
> Zo zie ik het ook met buma-stemra.
> 
> 
> *dat wilde ik horen!!!!*
> 
> 
> Martin



Dan heb je niet goed gelezen wat ik schreef....
Als particulier kun je de aankoop van zaken niet van je belastbaar inkomen aftrekken en dus hoef je bij verkoop van zaken de inkomsten hiervan ook niet bij je inkomen op te tellen. 
Als bedrijf koop je iets en trek je de aanschafkosten van je inkomsten af, dan is het wel zo eerlijk wanneer je bij verkoop van zaken de inkomsten hiervan weer bij je inkomsten optelt...

En, Buma Stemra steekt wel degelijk energie in kleinere zaken, ik heb het zelf bij de hand gehad in mijn bedrijf. Pas nadat ik de vaste installatie had verruild voor een draagbare radio hoefde ik geen rechten meer te betalen.

----------


## Zheny

als je als particulier een product aanbied op marktplaats. dan heb je in het verleden dat product al gekocht MET 19% BTW erover heen.
en 2 keer belasting betalen hoeft natuurlijk niet :Wink: 

een bedrijf kan die 19% terugkrijgen, dus als een audio bedrijf zijn 2e hands PA set aanbied op marktplaats moet hij 19% van het bedrag wat hij gekregen heeft afstaan aan de belastingdienst.

amen.





> En, Buma Stemra steekt wel degelijk energie in kleinere zaken, ik heb het zelf bij de hand gehad in mijn bedrijf. Pas nadat ik de vaste installatie had verruild voor een draagbare radio hoefde ik geen rechten meer te betalen.



uit ervaring kan ik zeggen dat ze zeker energie steken in kleinere zaken, ik had paar jaar geleden bij de kvk me inlaten schrijven als drive-in show, en binnen een paar week zocht buma contact.
maar ik heb duidelijk in het contact staat ( die de klant moet ondertekenen) dat de huurder verantwoordelijk is voor de kosten die afgedragen moeten worden aan buma.
9 van de 10 keer gebeurt dit niet! maar ik heb in ieder geval mijn best gedaan

----------


## martinmack

> En, Buma Stemra steekt wel degelijk energie in kleinere zaken, ik heb het zelf bij de hand gehad in mijn bedrijf. Pas nadat ik de vaste installatie had verruild voor een draagbare radio hoefde ik geen rechten meer te betalen.



Ja kijk daar heb je het. een BEDRIJF.
Ik ben een particulier, dus geen KVK. Ik draai ook niet voor winst. 
Het zal dus voor de Buma/Stemra heel moeilijk worden. En ook wat anderen zeggen, het is voor hun niet noodzakelijk , ze pakken liever grotere zaken.





> een bedrijf kan die 19% terugkrijgen, dus als een audio bedrijf zijn 2e hands PA set aanbied op marktplaats moet hij 19% van het bedrag wat hij gekregen heeft afstaan aan de belastingdienst.



Als je nou er voor zorgt dat je dat op de hand krijgt kkomt de belasting er so ie so niet achter. Maar ook als je het je buurman laat verkopen en die geeft het aan jou, dan heb je tog winst met je belasting geld. *Dat is handel!!!*


Martin

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ja kijk daar heb je het. een BEDRIJF.
> Ik ben een particulier, dus geen KVK. Ik draai ook niet voor winst. 
> Het zal dus voor de Buma/Stemra heel moeilijk worden. En ook wat anderen zeggen, het is voor hun niet noodzakelijk , ze pakken liever grotere zaken.
> 
> 
> 
> Als je nou er voor zorgt dat je dat op de hand krijgt kkomt de belasting er so ie so niet achter. Maar ook als je het je buurman laat verkopen en die geeft het aan jou, dan heb je tog winst met je belasting geld. *Dat is handel!!!*
> 
> 
> Martin



In feite ben je dan fraude aan het plegen en dus strafbaar....
Je kunt ook zwart werken zonder dat de fiscus er ooit achter komt.
Je kunt ook in drugs gaan handelen, veel lucratiever dan een internet radio station en ook strafbaar. :Big Grin:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Weet je wat: doe lekker je ding, roep dat niet te hard online (je wilt geen organisaties op ideeën brengen) en kijk wat er gebeurt.

Snap het doel van je post niet echt, wil je nu particulieren oproepen geen bedrijf te beginnen zodat ze geen buma hoeven af te dragen?

----------


## martinmack

> In feite ben je dan fraude aan het plegen en dus strafbaar....
> Je kunt ook zwart werken zonder dat de fiscus er ooit achter komt.
> Je kunt ook in drugs gaan handelen, veel lucratiever dan een internet radio station en ook strafbaar.



Tsja wie doet er nou niet aan fraude kan ik beter zeggen.....
Het begint al met de IB Groep bij de studenten, je woont bij je ouders maar zegt dat je op kamers woont. En je krijgt meer geld. En dat gaat zo je leven door :Wink: 

Maar we wijken wel heel erg af, laten we het bij Buma/Stemra houden

----------


## laserguy

> Je kunt ook in drugs gaan handelen, veel lucratiever dan een internet radio station en ook strafbaar



Ik voel hier een nieuwe economische term ontstaan: winst/legaliteitsverhouding  :Smile:

----------


## speakertech

> Ja kijk daar heb je het. een BEDRIJF.
> Ik ben een particulier, dus geen KVK. Ik draai ook niet voor winst. 
> Het zal dus voor de Buma/Stemra heel moeilijk worden. En ook wat anderen zeggen, het is voor hun niet noodzakelijk , ze pakken liever grotere zaken.
> 
> 
> 
> Als je nou er voor zorgt dat je dat op de hand krijgt kkomt de belasting er so ie so niet achter. Maar ook als je het je buurman laat verkopen en die geeft het aan jou, dan heb je tog winst met je belasting geld. *Dat is handel!!!*
> 
> 
> Martin



Beetje dom geredeneerd. Als een bedrijf iets koopt, dan zijn het
1) verbruiksgoederen, die raken op. Dat kan zijn postpapier, koffie voor de kantine, snel slijtende goederen, zoals kabeltjes, cd's etc.
2)goederen voor eigen gebruik, machines of verhuurmateriaal bijvoorbeeld, deze komen op de inventaris en daar wordt jaarlijks op afgeschreven. Deze goederen staan dus op de balans.
3) goederen ingekocht voor de verkoop. Het komt op factuur binnen en wordt normaal ook weer op factuur verkocht.
Het enige waar je in werkelijkheid een beetje mee kunt sjoemelen is de werktijd van de baas. Personeel staat op de loonlijst.

De belasting heeft dus een behoorlijke kijk op het reilen en zeilen van de onderneming.
Als je dus veel inkoopt en nooit wat verkoopt, zal het op de balans moeten staan, anders krijg je gegarandeerd vragen.
Krijgt de belastingdienst achterdocht, dan zijn de rapen gaar en kun je jaar na jaar controle krijgen.

Overigens heb ik me wel eens afgevraagd hoe het gaat met bedrijven, die hun MAKRO pasje aan Jan Rap en zijn Maat meegeven. Een electronica winkel, kan moeilijk aannemelijk maken, dat hij voor een paar duizend euro goederen omzet en daar niets aan verdient.
Een willekeurig bedrijf dat op deze manier de vrienden en kennissenkring voorziet van wasmachines, televisies en allerlei andere handelsgoederen, hoe zouden die die vraag beantwoorden? De goederen staan ook niet in het magazijn......


Speakertech

----------


## tha_dj

Makro pas is niet per se betaald door de zaak en dus GEEN enkel probleem voor een zaak, wij hebben ook de schoonfamilie en kennissen voorzien van een handige extra pas !

Verders als je gewoon de BUMA / STEMRA mailt voor drive-in werk vragen, krijg je als antwoord dat het een besloten feest is ( meestal ) en dat die plaats vindt ( meestal ) in horeca gelegenheden die al afdragen.

Verders kun je middels een clausule de afdracht leggen bij de organisatie van het evenement.

Voor cover bands geldt hetzelfde ( behalve op buiten festivals )
Bands met een eigen genre hebben GEEN last hiervan.

Voor internet radio stations geld, dat je ALTIJD moet afdragen aan Buma / Stemra, omdat je het niet in een besloten kring / ruimte deelt met kennissen maar exploiteerd.
OOK als particulier !

En Buma / Stemra pakt een ieder aan die op hun controle rondes op hun pad komt, zei krijgen namelijk ook hun loonzak van de mensen die moeten betalen.
En hanteren best schappelijke tarieven per branche en vierkante meter van die zaak.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Iets zegt me dat dit nieuwe forumlid nog niet zo heel erg oud is......

OF.... heeeeeel dom!

Wat betreft Makro: zolang die kennissen gewoon de BTW betalen (is het gewoon een winkel als elke andere, alleen moet je hier 'lid' zijn om te mogen kopen.

Als ik inkopen doe dan heb ik meestal 2 'lijstjes', en laat ik ook 2 facturen maken (1 zakelijk voor de aftrek, en 1 die ik gewoon als particulier betaal).

Zo klopt mijn boekhouding en ben ik gewoon legaal bezig.

MartinMack: Succes 
ps. je gaat niet WILLEN dat de belasting schattingen gaat maken voor wat betreft je inkomen of andere zaken, om een of andere reden komen zij altijd ERG nadelig voor jou uit :Frown:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> ps. je gaat niet WILLEN dat de belasting schattingen gaat maken voor wat betreft je inkomen of andere zaken, om een of andere reden komen zij altijd ERG nadelig voor jou uit



100% mee eens.
Het is niet leuk om een flinke post van je inkomsten "weg te geven", maar als je gaat sjoemelen ben je in Nederland echt de pisang (niet meteen, maar binnen een jaar of 5 komt het uit en pakken ze je alsnog).

----------


## ferrydj

Ik lees dat de discussie al een tijdje terug heeft plaatsgevonden, maar de regelgeving is naar mijn weten niet echt veranderd. Volgens mij kan je slimmer zijn dan dat hierboven wordt gesuggereerd. Als je onder de Nederlandse wetgeving uit wilt komen, huur dan gewoon een streaming-server op buitenlandse bodem dan ben je van het hele gezeur af.

----------


## renevanh

Nah, niet helemaal.
Afhankelijk van de wetgeving van dat land, eventuele Europese wetgeving en de enorme macht die aan de Amerikaanse DMCA wetgeving wordt toegedicht zul je - als je op een of andere manier opvalt - direct aangeklaagd worden.
Gezien de waanzinnige (en totaal doelloze) heksenjacht die momenteel gaande is op het internet, inclusief de lopende of op hande zijnde rechtzaken tegen MegaUpload, Google/Youtube en Facebook, zou dat wel eens redelijk snel kunnen zijn.

----------


## vasco

Dan heb je sowieso te maken met de wetgeving van het betreffende land waar de server staat. Daarnaast kan het dan zomaar zijn dat jij je doelgroep niet kan bereiken omdat organisaties o.a. blokkades afdwingen via de providers zolang jij niet voldoet aan de Nederlandse regels.

Begrijp dit topic en de laatste toevoeging niet goed. Het is gewoon heel dom om zaken (proberen) te ontduiken want vroeg of laat pakken ze je toch, one way or another.

----------


## Rolandino

In de Makro lopen tegenwoordig meer particulieren rond dan bedrijfsmensen.

Als je als bedrijf via MP verkoopt moet je ook belasting betalen ( ook al gaat het via de buurman die geen bedrijf is ) 

Alles wat uit jouw bedrijf gaat door verkoop moet belasting over betaald worden.

----------

